# HELP! I got lost in my chef uniform!!



## aimsieg (Jan 23, 2006)

hello all! this is my first post here, and may i first say that i am absolutely thrilled at what i am seeing. there is so much advice, encouragement, and information here!! anyway, i am a new culinary student and am having some trouble with my uniform. i am a fairly small girl i suppose and the smallest size my school carries is WAY too big. i feel as if i am swimming in it!! does anyone happen to know of a way to shrink it a few sizes? fortunately, my aunt owns a textile/healthcare uniform shop so i will be able to find a proper fitting uniform soon, but i need to get some good use out of the one i had to buy at "college store" value. i am concerned about my comfort and most importantly my safety while wearing this in the kitchen. any ideas??


----------



## laprise (Jan 4, 2006)

How small can you be In a sunny day, do you make a shadow

No really, shop at Chefwear.com, I just bought a jacket for $70USD and it fit perfectly...

If you are size 6 or less for example, it's fairly unique in the kitchen to have skinny people, so you will always have the problem. I am not saying you should start eating, small is Ok!

An over large jacket can be dangerous, as the sleeves can be deeped in hot oil for example... 

Good luck


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

You should check out www.kingmenus.com you can get very nice jackets in long or short sleeves for around $12 USA. Stains wash out nicely and cheap enough to replace if they get too bad.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

aim,
get into you aunts whites asap. You can always resell the ones you have to other students. Trust me. you will have an opportunity. Other students will ruin uniforms right off the bat.
Loose fitting is alright for a nice air cushion. Baggy or really loose becimes dangerous. Use this excuse to post these on a school board.
I you can't get the right ones now then I would suggest that the sleeves would be the danger around mixers,as laprise says, hot oil and such. Garter them if you have to.
It's got to be annoying if you don't feel good in your whites. Also, yellow pages, find a tailor that will do them as you wait. If there is a Mens Warehouse in your area, they usually have a good tailer on hand and they are affiliated with the ACF(I think), they will take care of you. I say affiliated, because when we get our new cards each year, I believe there is a 10% discount from them.
Pan


----------



## aimsieg (Jan 23, 2006)

thanks a lot all! i was asking the woman who deals with all the student uniform purchases if i was allowed to go elsewhere for my uniform and she said no!! All because of the logo on it. i think she's lying!! i could probably just buy a chef jacket and then ask which company the school uses to logo the jackets and send it directly to them...couldn't i?


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

That all depends at how good you are at sweet-talking the school's uniform supplier.

Good luck.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Why don't you return it and insist on getting the right size? Order it for goodness sake. It's dangerous to have the wrong size. What size are you?


----------

